# Cohutta Big Frog 65 April 30th



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

Me and Kellie will be defending our course record we set last year in a race that has an official tandem catagory...it is in East Tennesee and is about 32 miles single track and 30 gravel forest service roads with 3 miles of pavement to start...
Come on out and kick our arse..


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bump it up Bubba!!!*

I guess even the Applegates are afraid. It would be a shame for us to beat them on their old C`dale that we bought from them when they got that Fandango...
Any Fandanger`s out there wanna play???rft:


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

thadthetroll said:


> I guess even the Applegates are afraid. It would be a shame for us to beat them on their old C`dale that we bought from them when they got that Fandango...
> Any Fandanger`s out there wanna play???rft:


I wish we were closer, sounds like a great race!

You guys must be pretty strong if you have plans on beating the Applegates! 

Have fun!!!!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Can you post some details and maybe a link to the event? We are trying to sort out the events we want to attend.

The SM100 is being discussed, along with the FTF type stuff. I asked about the Iceman race but we may do that another year.

PK


----------



## caraapp (Nov 27, 2009)

hmmmm.. thad, are you guys trying to draw us out???! Actually we will be doing cohutta on the 1/2 bikes. We do hope to get into the lumberjack 100 on the tandem this year though (michigan in june). 

andy applegate


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bwaaa ha ha ha*



caraapp said:


> hmmmm.. thad, are you guys trying to draw us out???! Actually we will be doing cohutta on the 1/2 bikes. We do hope to get into the lumberjack 100 on the tandem this year though (michigan in june).
> andy applegate


Kellie turned completely pale white when i informed her of my "call out" to you folks and i told her we were safe as i had already seen your 1/2 bike registration.
Actually im more trying to draw out some other folks as we do not want to take home first and second place trophies this year.
They thought it fair last year to give us both places since i crossed the finish line first and Kellie was a very close second.


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*linky*



PMK said:


> Can you post some details and maybe a link to the event? We are trying to sort out the events we want to attend.
> 
> The SM100 is being discussed, along with the FTF type stuff. I asked about the Iceman race but we may do that another year.
> 
> ...


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Probably will sign up for the 100. Hope to meet you guys. Never ridden in that area so looking forward to it.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

signed up for the Cohutta 100 (need to start riding), plan to do the fools gold, wilderness, and the SM100 this year,


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Nice indeed!!*

I saw where you signed up and maybe at least 1 other tandem team will sign up for the 65 or 100...Anybody know of a Fandango owner living close to Atlanta that may just do a short drive to do the race:yesnod:


----------

